# Gibson Nighthawk.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Played one of these today for a couple of minutes. Didn't plug it in. I never do the first time.Felt, very nice. Loved the neck. Comfortable. Curious about a sonic tryout now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had one for a few years. Versatile. I used it mainly for blues, clean. They never really caught on that much. Can be had for good price on the secondary market.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I had one for a few years. Versatile. I used it mainly for blues, clean. They never really caught on that much. Can be had for good price on the secondary market.


I assume the one I tried might be overpriced (it was in excellent condition) - $1200. How did you find the pickups - the mini in the neck? This one had a five way switch, so I assume there was coil splitting, maybe in/out of phase options?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If I remember correctly, I paid $900 US for mine back then. I also remember the neck PUP being a little weak. I used the bridge mainly and it was 5 way. I can't remember if it had coil splitting or not.


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok this topic is old, but I can't resist to talk to the nighthawk. Mine is a standard. 

I really like the gibson mini humbucker. I changed it to a seymour duncan SM-3 (for sale) but I back to the gibson.

I tried different pickups in bridge (Seymour Duncan JB, Dimarzio Tone Zone, Lauzon true-P90 and Lauzon "custom" humbucker), and my favorite is the Tone Zone, but I should try again the Gibson stock, and maybe the Gibson 500T.

I replaced the f*****g gibson deluxe with gotoh tuners. I also replaced the 5-way by a schaller megaswitch but this thing is a tone sucker ! Don't buy schaller megaswitch !! Now I've got a 3-way, but it don't fit perfectly ... so if someone can advice me a 3 way selector for the nighthawk ...


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Neat looking guitars. I've never played ~ nor can recall when I have last seen one even ~ but I'd like to try one out too.

I'm not sold on the bridge pup on an angle like that though. I think it would look better straight up and down. More traditional I guess. Just IMO.


EDIT:

I do however dig that the body is bound, and the first first fret is inlaid....nice touch.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I owned one in the mid 90's. I liked the light weight and the pickup switching, but mine had some quality problems. The binding on the fretboard was misaligned, one of the tuners seized up and the output jack died. I traded it for a tele.


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

ThePass said:


> I'm not sold on the bridge pup on an angle like that though. I think it would look better straight up and down. More traditional I guess. Just IMO.


I agree. The 2nd thing I don't like is the 5 way selector. I prefer toggle switch, but I understand why Gibson put a 5-way selector.

Gibson have made a new nighthawk, but the only common thing with the original is the wood and the design. sigiifa


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I remember there were a few variations as well, and also that I wanted to try one, but never did.

I like the idea behind them--and the 5 way wouldn't scare me off.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I see this thread has been raised from the dead. Don't remember trying it out, let alone making the post.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I see this thread has been raised from the dead. Don't remember trying it out, let alone making the post.


lol......well it is Halloween season....let it rise!!! Its's ALIVE


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

What is dead for you is alive for others !


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They are pretty scarce guitars now. Very rarely pop up in the secondary market. I really liked mine. Neck was great but the body is kind of small


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

I love the small body. The guitar is light but the tone is here !


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

check out this link

http://www.spacemanmusic.com/

They have the Gibson and Epiphone versions


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

I only see the epiphone. Did someone jump in the Gibson ? kkjuw
The description says the epiphone has an alder body.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I remember seeing a band where one of the guitarists had a Nighthawk. It sounded pretty good, but I could never get over the looks. I'm way too superficial!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Doc Plus said:


> I only see the epiphone. Did someone jump in the Gibson ? kkjuw
> The description says the epiphone has an alder body.



http://www.spacemanmusic.com/Guitars/Electric/Gibson+Blueshawk+1996


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm superficial too ... I hate the strat look !


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> http://www.spacemanmusic.com/Guitars/Electric/Gibson+Blueshawk+1996


I saw it but it's not a nighthawk. Blueshawk are really different.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> http://www.spacemanmusic.com/Guitars/Electric/Gibson+Blueshawk+1996


OOH, a blueshawk! Now _THAT'S_ a guitar I could get into!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> http://www.spacemanmusic.com/Guitars/Electric/Gibson+Blueshawk+1996




That's at least a $100 more than they cost new when Gibson stopped making them about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> OOH, a blueshawk! Now _THAT'S_ a guitar I could get into!


I have one of those.....black with gold hardware....and I have fallen COMPLETELY in love with it

the Blues '90's PUPS are fabulous.....the body is super light - 6 lbs I think...the neck is just right for me...if it weren't for the fact that it doesn't have a trem, my strat wouldn't get any play time at all any more.

I find I don't use the varatone switch too much - pretty much leave it in the off position.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Shaun Verreault of Wide Mouth Mason has used a Nighthawk as his #1 forever. He still tours with it.


----------

